# Ebenezer Erskine on the Christian’s armour



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2020)

Make much use of the Christian’s armour, recommended in Eph. vi. 11. As, 1_st_, The shield of faith. No fighting, no standing before the enemy without faith. God’s worthies, Heb. xi. “By faith turned to flight the armies of the aliens.”

2_dly_, Put on the helmet of salvation, a well-grounded hope of glory; this, like a helmet, will keep the head safe, when showers of darts are flying about you. ...

For more, see Ebenezer Erskine on the Christian’s armour.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 22, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Make much use of the Christian’s armour, recommended in Eph. vi. 11. As, 1_st_, The shield of faith. No fighting, no standing before the enemy without faith. God’s worthies, Heb. xi. “By faith turned to flight the armies of the aliens.”
> 
> 2_dly_, Put on the helmet of salvation, a well-grounded hope of glory; this, like a helmet, will keep the head safe, when showers of darts are flying about you. ...
> 
> For more, see Ebenezer Erskine on the Christian’s armor.


Thank you for sharing. I dearly love the Brothers Erskine.
An elder in my congregation, Dr. David Noe, just finished translating a treatise by John Arrowsmith on this same topic. I received the draft last night.
Sober treatises on spiritual warfare are always worthy of rejoicing, especially from a Westminster divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Thank you for sharing. I dearly love the Brothers Erskine.
> An elder in my congregation, Dr. David Noe, just finished translating a treatise by John Arrowsmith on this same topic. I received the draft last night.
> Sober treatises on spiritual warfare are always worthy of rejoicing, especially from a Westminster divine.



Good to hear that he has finished; I have seen some of his translations on the Reformed Scholasticism FB page.


----------

